# Hard Drive Sharing in OS 10.4



## hosscat (Sep 4, 2007)

I have 2 computers running Mac OS X. They both have external USB hard drives that are already shared on them with each other. However, I bought a new 500gig external HDD that works fine on the machine that it is connected to, but I am unable to share it with the other Mac. I have tried using SharePoints (hornware.com/sharepoints/) to share the new drive and it didn't work. It seems like there would be way natively in the OS to share the entire HDD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaisersozay (Sep 17, 2007)

hosscat said:


> I have 2 computers running Mac OS X. They both have external USB hard drives that are already shared on them with each other. However, I bought a new 500gig external HDD that works fine on the machine that it is connected to, but I am unable to share it with the other Mac. I have tried using SharePoints (hornware.com/sharepoints/) to share the new drive and it didn't work. It seems like there would be way natively in the OS to share the entire HDD.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


hosscat, are you aware of the HDD limits for Macs G4 and earlier? Without checking I think it's about 120GB. Perhaps you could try partitioning your 500GB HDD with at least one section (partition) of 120GB or less and see if it works. I assume it is a Firewire external?


----------



## hosscat (Sep 4, 2007)

The problem wasn't partition limitations. The firewire drive was formatted NTFS. That's fine if you want to only use it locally, but it wouldn't allow me to share the drive. I reformatted the drive for MACFS and it worked perfectly.


----------



## kaisersozay (Sep 17, 2007)

Great that you had a successful result.


----------

